# Questions: Acceptance / valuation of weeks by TPI?



## theo (Feb 3, 2011)

I have had *no* prior experience or contact with TPI, but I would certainly like to examine (and possibly use) any and all alternatives to "certain other exchange companies" with which I do not wish to conduct business. Accordingly, I have a few straightforward "newbie" questions regarding TPI:

1. How does an owner learn whether particular, specific owned weeks at particular, specific resorts are even "acceptable" as TPI deposits? In the absence of actual "resort affiliations" like other exchange companies, I'm admittedly clueless on this point. 

2. Does TPI have a "valuation" system for member deposits which is actually "knowable" (i.e., visible) to the depositing member, so that the member has any advance idea what that deposit might be able to "pull"?

Clear answers to these two clear questions would be sincerely appreciated. Apologies in advance for my complete ignorance regarding TPI. The fact that TPI is willing have an active and participatory presence here on TUG  (unlike "certain others") impresses me already.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello Theo!
I will try to answer your questions the best I can but to get a better response I would suggest you contact one of our Vacation Reps so they can better clarify your questions....In the mean time....
1. TPI will accept just about any resort in on trade unless we have had previous complaints, or issues with that specific resort.  There is no list, but if you want to find out if your resort is accepted, you could contact us first prior to banking/depositing your week with TPI.
2. TPI currently does not have a "valuation" system. We "generally" will confirm exchanges in the order they are recieved.  

I hope this helps.....in addition to the above, TPI does not have a mandatory membership fee, so you can always give us try without more than just the exchange fee.

Thanks!


----------

